# Search results dead space



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

I have it setup so that Google Search results appear on a page within my website.

I'd like to know if there is anything I can do to clear the large dead space that appears between the last line of the search results (Result Page: 12345 Next etc) and the bottom of my page.

The results appear within a table on the page. Can I edit the code to close the empty space? If so, how? I realize the height of the page needs to be fluid to accommodate the differing number of results yielded with each search. Google manage it on their own site. Tell me how I can too!

Is the answer to have the results not appear in a table? Do I need to set the table values? Do I need to edit the Google code or my table code?

My web editor is Frontpage 2000.

Many thanks.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ BunkerGuy: can you provide a link to your webpage? It is a bit difficult now to help you...


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Certainly:

http://www.moviebunker.com/links.htm

Make a search and you'll see what I mean about the dead space on the results page. It's not a huge problem, but I like things neat and tidy if at all possible.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ BunkerGuy: I checked the code after a search and I see the big gap between the results and the footer. So far, the only thing I could find was that the table was set at a hieght of 0. If you remove this, what happens? And if you put height="100%"?


```
<div align="center">
  <table border="0" cellpadding="15" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#000000" height="0">
    <tr>
      <td>
        <p align="center"><!-- Google Search Result Snippet Begins -->
<div id="googleSearchUnitIframe"></div>

<script type="text/javascript">
   var googleSearchIframeName = 'googleSearchUnitIframe';
   var googleSearchFrameWidth = 625;
   var googleSearchFrameborder = 0 ;
   var googleSearchDomain = 'www.google.com';
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
         src="http://www.google.com/afsonline/show_afs_search.js">
</script>
<!-- Google Search Result Snippet Ends -->

    </tr>
  </table>
</div>

</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </center>
</div>
```


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Frustrating. I'm keen to see if your suggestion will work but I can't publish to the site currently. My host was hacked recently and until I receive my new login details in the post I cannot upload the update.

I received this information in an email from my host today.

Obviously I will post here again very shortly after receiving the new password.

Thanks again.


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Changing the table height in pixels or percent has no effect at all - whether it be removing the '0' or making the height 100%.

Can you suggest a new angle?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ BunkerGuy: see post number 4: if you change the 'var googleSearchFrameWidth = 625;' to a value of 250 does this have an effect?


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

That merely decreases the table width without closing the vertical gap.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ BunkerGuy: That is what I wanted to hear... now please add this line 'var googleSearchFrameHeight = XXX;' under 'var googleSearchFrameWidth = 625;'. Change XXX in the maximum height you want it to be. Does this have any effect?


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

It's not having any effect I'm afraid.

I tried the height at: 0, 1, 10, 50 & 100.

Thanks for your continuing help. Nice avatar.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Bunkerguy: I'm sorry, but it seems that there is nothing you can do about this. It seems to be Google that creates this gap, please see post #4 in this thread. But here I may have found the answer: please add this 'var googleSearchResizeIframe = true;' in stead of 'var googleSearchFrameHeight = XXX;'.

If this does not help, I have no ideas left on how to solve this...

Credits for the atavar go to Redcore. He has the same with his name, I liked it so much that I asked him to make one for me.


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Brilliant - that line of code has worked.

I'm not great with HTML - hence I'm asking for help here - but yes, I too was coming to the conclusion that changing the table properties wasn't going to rectify the problem based on the changes simply having no effect.

I e-mailed Google about this and they said they couldn't give specific HTML advice which I understand. They suggested I posted in their help forum or searched for the answer in an existing thread - and I was going to take their advice but you have done the work for me - thank you very much.

I really appreciate your help. I've posted regarding three issues already even though I'm new to this - and three times I've been helped. This forum is excellent and I'm very pleased I joined.

Thank you again, KoosHopeloos. Keep up the good work.


----------

